# Syncros



## Rocklandbiker (20. April 2007)

nachdem ich den neuen RACEFACE und EASTON Teile (Vorbauten) aus optischen Gründen abgeschworen habe, lies ich mir einen SYNCROS schicken. Und ? Ich weiß nicht was ich davon halten soll. Optisch gar nicht mal so schlecht, bis auf die Lenkerklemmung vorne die aussieht wie Plastik na aber die Oberfläche......seht selbst. Was ist das für ne Wellenbildung im Material ? Hätte Lust das Teil mal zur Sichtung oder auch Prüfung an die Bike zu schicken. Hab nicht wirklich großes Vertrauen......bei meinen >90 Kg bedenklich.....


----------



## Catsoft (20. April 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (20. April 2007)

Vielleicht hat da jemand beim Verschleifen der Schweißnähte nicht richtig aufgepasst und ein paar Riefen mit reingezogen?? Ansonsten - kA.

bike-it-easy


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. April 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat da jemand beim Verschleifen der Schweißnähte nicht richtig aufgepasst und ein paar Riefen mit reingezogen?? Ansonsten - kA.
> 
> bike-it-easy





Das Teil ist nicht geschweißt !!!! es ist geschmiedet oder gegossen


----------



## Felixxx (20. April 2007)

Eines vorweg - möchte niemandem zu nahe treten - aber der Vorbau sieht aus wie ein gelabeltes Baumarktteil.

Habe fast alles von Syncros gehabt, weil die Teile damals einfach Kult waren. Allerdings musste ich meinen Rennradvorbau (um 1994) zurückgeben - Rückrufaktion von Syncros, da ein paar von denen gerissen sind. Die erste Vorderradnabe mit Industrielagern war richtig geil anzuschauen, aber wenn sie eingespeicht unter Spannung stand, hatte sie tierisches Lagerspiel. Leider auch die zweite...
Die MTB Stahlkurbeln hatten 3x hintereinander Ausrisse in der Aluplatte, die das Ganze zusammenhielt.
Das Titaninnenlager war so weich, dass ich die Kurbelarme fast bis zur Kettenstrebe drücken konnte.
Die Schaltqualität der passenden Kettenblätter...
Die ersten Sattelstützen hatten so eine tolle Klemmung, dass ich innerhalb kurzer Zeit 3 brauchte.
Das Syncros Mousepad hielt leider auch nicht lange - aber die Syncros Socken und die Weste sind top  

bikeaction hat sich immer sehr hilfsbereit und kulant verhalten - aber irgendwann haben sie wohl auch die Faxen dicke gehabt und sich auf Race Face konzentriert.

Die Syncros Sattelstütze, die mir von Dirk Janz persönlich beim bike Festival in Winterberg umgetauscht wurde, fahre ich noch heute. Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe habe ich von Race Face und finde sie klasse. 

Heute finde ich Race Face kultig, Felixxx


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. April 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Das Teil ist nicht geschweißt !!!! es ist geschmiedet oder gegossen



OK, dann halt bei Schmieden ein paarmal ordentlich danebengehauen   .

Mal im Ernst, eine Frage an die Fachleute: Wenn so Vorbauten geschmiedet sind, werden die nicht noch mal in irgendeiner Form nachbehandelt? Oberfläche schleifen, entgraten, o.ä.
Oder ist die Oberfläche dann schon so glatt wie beispielsweise auf den Bildern oben?

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## bestmove (20. April 2007)

Der Syncros Vorbau an meinem Slayer knarzt neuerdings, hab das teil schon demontiert und alles nochmals gefettet ... knarzt immer noch. Ich werd das Ding wohl wieder gegen einen RF Deus tauschen, da war Ruhe.

Aber die Mentals (Pedalen) von Syncros sind bisher über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Kein knacken, super Grip ... mit denen bin ich weiterhin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2007)

Mei, der sieht nicht besser oder schlechter aus als andere X-Tas-Y Vorbauten.


----------



## ribisl (20. April 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> ch werd das Ding wohl wieder gegen einen RF Deus tauschen, da war Ruhe.



Hätte einen anzubieten! quasi neu.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. April 2007)

und warum Oversized ? Steifer ? für mich sieht das irgendwie wie aufgeblasen aus. ich finde optisch 25,4 besser.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (20. April 2007)

Ich finde es schade, das Syncros nach den ganzen Querelen der Vergangenheit nun solch einen Plunder produziert. Die Marke war früher "over the top" (wenn auch nicht gerade technisch), und hatte den Kult-Status inne. In den frühen 90ern hing ich immer sehnsüchtig an der Syncros-Vitrine im heimischen Bikeshop. Der Shop ist nun Geschichte, und Syncros irgendwie auch. Damals konnte ich mir die Teile nie leisten. Jetzt, wo ich könnte, will ich nicht mehr. Schade. Aber Syncros hat leider viel von dem frühen Ruf eingebüßt. Andere Firmen haben in meinen Augen mehr Credibility. Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich nie ein Vernunft-Konsument sondern eher ein Emotionskäufer war und bin.
Gruß
Baxter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (21. April 2007)

Die neue Antwort auf alle Vorbaufragen: http://www.straitlinecomponents.com/products/stems.php
Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## Sw!tch (21. April 2007)

ja. aber irgendwie... teuer


----------



## Xexano (21. April 2007)

Welcher Bereich deckt eigentlich dieser Straitline-Vorbau ab?

Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein FR/DH-Vorbau... oder ist das ein XC-Vorbau?


----------



## maple leaf (21. April 2007)

ein PRO für Syncros! 

Also ich bin mit meinen 07er Syncros Felgen absolut zufrieden! Die sind top verarbeitet und in Sachen Steifigkeit und Stabilität lassen sie keine Wünsche offen!

bas


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. April 2007)

How about........einem FSA-Vorbau an einem Rocky ? Soll ja nicht all zu klobig aussehen an einem VERTEX. THOMSON-HOPE-USE sind mir zu arg durch die Fräse gelaufen.


----------



## numinisflo (21. April 2007)

Ist und bleibt natürlich geschmackssache - aber dieser FSA Vorbau kann optisch meines Erachtens nicht ansatzweise mit Thomson, Hope, Use


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sw!tch (21. April 2007)

hab ich iegentlich schon erwähnt wie brutal hässlich und billig der syncros vorbau da oben aussieht?


----------



## Nihil Baxter (21. April 2007)

Hast du noch nicht, aber Recht hast du!

Gruß
Baxter


----------



## sluette (22. April 2007)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> ja. aber irgendwie... teuer



ich bezieh das mal auf STRAITLINE, oder ?
wo hast du die preise her ? 
die bremshebel finde ich schon sehr schick...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. April 2007)

TRUVATIV TEAM SL

â¬ 9,99 bei HiBike in Kronberg.


----------



## lowisbmx (22. April 2007)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> OK, dann halt bei Schmieden ein paarmal ordentlich danebengehauen   .
> 
> Mal im Ernst, eine Frage an die Fachleute: Wenn so Vorbauten geschmiedet sind, werden die nicht noch mal in irgendeiner Form nachbehandelt? Oberfläche schleifen, entgraten, o.ä.
> Oder ist die Oberfläche dann schon so glatt wie beispielsweise auf den Bildern oben?
> ...



Das Gesenk mit dem der Vorbau geschmiedet wird ist glatt wie ein Babypopo, da sonst das Material nicht richtig fließen könnte. In der Regel werden die Teile danach Glaskugelgestrahlt um zusätzlich die Oberfläche zu verdichten und natürlich wegen der Optik. Ist halt billiger eine strukturierte Oberfläche zu erzeugen als das Teil vollständig zu polieren. Das mit den Riefen im Vorbau sieht aus als ob's da irgendwelche Probleme beim Schmiedeprozess selbst gäbe, da die Rillen sowohl oben als auch unten annähernd identisch verlaufen.


----------



## bike-it-easy (22. April 2007)

@lowisbmx:
Danke für die Erklärung. 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## iNSANE! (22. April 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> TRUVATIV TEAM SL
> 
>  9,99 bei HiBike in Kronberg.



Schlimmer geht's immer...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. April 2010)

*SYNCROS FL Vorbau HP* (HighPolished). Seit langem mal wieder ein fÃ¼r meinen Geschmack sehr sehr schÃ¶nes Teil mit âhaben-muss-faktorâ aus dem Hause Syncros. TOP !!!  Bin angenehm Ã¼berrascht ! Wenn jetzt noch die Decals âeingelasertâ wÃ¤ren wÃ¼rde er einem Thomson in nichts nachstehnâ¦â¦.Gewicht gewogen bei 90mm, 142 gr.


----------



## haural (14. April 2010)

Bin auf die neuen Crank Brothers Teile (Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze) gespannt. Vom Design her gehören CB Teile eindeutig zum Besten. Leider konnte ich im Netz nichts dazu finden. Nur ein kleiner Artikel in der Bike. Die Daten/Infos sind aber vielversprechend.


----------



## xcrider (16. April 2010)

Hier ein wenig mehr von Crank Bros. Schicke Teilchen 
http://www.feedthehabit.com/mountain-biking/crankbrothers-launches-new-pedals-and-components/

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/new-cockpit-components-from-crankbrothers-25531

http://www.spokemagazine.com/2010/04/exclusive-new-crank-brothers-goodies/

Und schliesslich auf der eigenen Website:
http://www.crankbrothers.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (17. April 2010)

Stimmt, dann haben sie zwischenzeitlich die Seite aktualisiert. Auf den Bildern sehen die Teile auf jeden Fall interessant aus.


----------



## kreisel (15. Mai 2010)

Auch ich habe Teile von Syncros:

- Syncros Gain Bar 7075 Alu, d=31,8mm, h=25mm, b=630mm, 240gr.: In der Mitte (Klemmbereich Vorbau) *blättert die Farbe ab*.
- Syncros AM Vorbau, 3D geschmiedet, CNC gefrästes 6061 Aluminium, Steigung: 12°, Lenkerklemmung: 31,8 mm, Gabelschaftklemmung: 1 1/8", Gewicht: 174 gr (100mm): Wirkt sehr billig, *Schriftzüge bestehen aus hauchdünnen Aufklebern (wie Tattos zum auflecken), *an der Lenkerklemmung sind sogar *Luftblasen unter dem Aufkleber*.

Mein Fazit:
Syncros-Teile sind zwar *leicht aber billig verarbeitet *und das zu einem *überhöhten Preis *der nach einer besseren Verarbeitungsqualität verlangt.
Bei der Haltbarkeit kommen mir bei diesen Verarbeitungsmängeln auch so meine Zweifel.
Für die Zukunft sollte Syncros da was tun, sonst geht der klangvolle Namen den Bach runter.


----------

